# New Buck



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

We sold our buck, Cash, so we've decided to add a new guy to the herd. Thoughts? Don't have any good pics so here's a video. He is 5 months old here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is stocky.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

He looks good - big butt, wide front to back, good roman nose, nice horns, good bone. He does look slightly cow hocked in the rear to me, but I can’t tell if that’s an illusion or his stride. He is a little shallow chested. I’d want to see more length. He looks like he’s built slightly downhill, but he could easily level out as he grows.

What does his sire look like? I think he looks nice for 5 months.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I was also looking at his half brother. Which one do you think is nicer?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Second buck is 1 month younger


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

If I had to pick between the two, I’d choose the first buck. My reasons are because #2’s roman nose and horn set are not nearly as nice. He seems very feminine (currently) with less booty and muscling. However, I do have to say that I liked #2 on the move a lot more. His front legs are also much straighter, which I prefer even though #1 has wider and more powerful chest.

Given that he’s 4 months old, he could change a lot in a month. He might put on more muscling like his brother.

As a side note - I couldn’t tell if #1 was lacking pigment?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I like buck #2, but agree about the head/horns being better on #1, just my personal preference. I'd definitely pay attention to pigment as stated above, and I would look at teats and bites yourself as well. 
I think you'll be happy with either one, but I think the big thing is, what is needed in your herd the most?
They are handsome boys, it will be fun to see which one you get


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I ended up choosing the first buck. I really think he will compliment my does moreso than the other one.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Can’t wait to see your own pictures of him!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, I'm so excited! And impatiently awaiting his arrival lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice congrats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on your new buck! I don't think you could go wrong with either one, I like them both  Can't wait to see pictures of him as he matures! Very exciting


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations! 
He's a nice looking buck!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

He will be here this Saturday! Will post updated pictures once he arrives. Breeder says he has gotten big.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok, so I have a question that I'm getting mixed answers on. How many does do you think he would be able to breed at once? He is almost 8 months old. I was planning on putting 6 in with him. Would that be too many at that age? A friend of mine is saying that any buck under a year old should breed a max of 10 does per year! I feel like that is not accurate. He will have access to pasture and good feed. And a free choice mineral. Sorry, haven't used a buck this young yet!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ALBoerGoats said:


> View attachment 176171


He has a cute butt. :heehee: He is a handsome guy all over too but the butt. :inlove:. Our son and dil have a corgi... i love watchin jer walk. It is just too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I try not to go more than 4 does max, at that age.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I don’t think 6 is too many at all, but it might depend on the buck. When our new buck was 7 months, he bred 6 does. At 10 months, he bred a group of 9 does. At 13 months, he bred another 12 does. 27 total does by 13 months.

He didn’t lose a single pound - he actually gained weight. Most people worry about growing bucks becoming skeletons and not growing to their full potential.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some bucks do lose weight and not eat, because he has the ladies on his mind.  
If they don't eat, they do lose weight. 
Some are not bright.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes! That is definitely a concern, so you need to watch. Breeders have to protect our bucks because they can be blinded by love lol.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

He has arrived!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice boy! Can’t wait to see what kids you get!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice boy! Can’t wait to see what kids you get!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice Buck! Congrats! I hope he does all you want him too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Wild has bred 5 does so far! Will ultrasound them in a couple weeks. He is got a bath today and is doing great.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He is gorgeous. What incredible width! I can't wait to see those babies either!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So, as this boy grows he seems to be real posts in his hindend. Like his back leg almost hyperextends forward at the hock sometimes. I feel like this is an issue that is making me want to sell him. But not sure if it could be a growth stage he is going through?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Here is a picture of what I'm talking about


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow. I have no idea. I am interested in what others may say


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I’ve personally never seen one this posty. It could possibly be some sort of growth spurt. Have you asked the breeder about it?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I have not asked the breeder about it. I'm thinking and hoping he's just in a wonky growth spurt but idk. He definitely wasn't this post when he arrived. Here is a video. Please excuse his condition. He has dropped a ton of weight from having pneumonia. We almost lost him.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

You’re fine! The video isn’t as drastic as I thought it would look. I’d chalk it up to a growth spurt. How old is he?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

He hasnt had any tics has he?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

He just turned 8 months old. This picture shows it better. No ticks that I've noticed


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good..Im hopeing its just a growth spurt.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

So odd. Is it the same on the other leg too?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, other leg is the same. I've never seen this before.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I’d give him another few weeks and see if it gets better or worse. I hope he improves!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, when he walks, he looks OK.

Give him a little time and see.

I would ask the breeder what she thinks.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow that is something. I agree in giving him a little time and talk to the breeder. Is he up to date on minerals & vitamin supplements? I just wonder if it's a growth spurt, a structure issue, or if maybe he is lacking something that is messing with his back legs? he's otherwise a very nice buck. Praying he comes out of it for you.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

His legs seem to be getting better. Not quite as straight. He is also finally looking a lot better weight wise! Still has muscle to gain back but he had a pretty big setback so taking it slow with him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

He is looking good!:great:


----------

